# Adam's/Kay's Canyon hunting



## bjoergenachten (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I lurk here a lot and figured I'd just ask something. I've been hiking a lot around the Adam's Canyon area, and I was just wondering if there were any bobcats or coyotes up there? I'd imagine there probably would be bobcats, but I'm doubting the presence of any of 'em. I was thinking about hiking up real high and then calling into some of the ravines. You guys think I could lure anything out?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!



You're not related to that Count bjoergenachten dude on Twitter are you?


----------



## bjoergenachten (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, I hope I didn't break any kind of rules or anything in my post..I always wonder about asking the wrong thing.


----------



## bjoergenachten (Jul 11, 2011)

Ummm.....I might be.......................


----------



## bjoergenachten (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow I really didn't realize twitter was so...open


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sure they have some animals in there, the problem is all the hikers around that area. I'd just be really carefull of where you shoot.


----------



## bjoergenachten (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'd really hate to shoot someone, but I have seen spent shells up higher on the mountain, so someone must be hunting there.


----------

